# Offseason Outline: Denver Nuggets



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *• What’s the biggest priority for Denver this offseason?
> *
> Defense and perimeter shooting. If Denver’s first-round series illustrated anything conclusive about this team, it’s that the Nuggets are entirely too exploitable in coverage. Andre Iguodala is a world-class defender, but beyond him, Ty Lawson is too small to contest perimeter scorers, Andre Miller is a tad too slow, Corey Brewer is too slim to fight through screens, JaVale McGee is too unreliable on rotations and Kenneth Faried is too raw defensively. Denver simply can’t count on many defenders to keep their marks in front of them and help out reliably.
> 
> ...


http://nba.si.com/2013/05/03/denver-nuggets-offseason-andre-iguodala/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Keeping Iggy should be the main focus, here. Any other major shake-up would be premature. They just have to stay healthy, and their young bigs (Faried and McGee especially) need to continue to improve. Faried could stand to add a 15-ft jumpshot, and McGee could use a crash course on situation awareness.


----------

